# The 10 Worst Snack Foods



## min0 lee (Feb 4, 2005)

* Read this today, thought I should share.*

Enter any convenience store in the United States and you'll quickly spot an array of so-called foods that could have come straight off the request list on Lil' Bow Wow's concert rider (I did not make this up. The young rapper's contract states that he must have the following foods backstage: Twizzlers, Doritos, Sprite, Starbursts, Hawaiian Punch and orange soda). But hey, Bow Wow's no worse than Britney, Christina or any teen in any mall anywhere in America. Or their parents. 

Snack food in America seems to become more horrible with every passing year. Here's my list of the worst snack foods of all time. (But be forewarned: This list could become outdated the minute the food industry introduces yet another must-have concoction of sugar, chemicals, coloring and grease to add pounds to your waistline while adding nothing to your nutrition.)

1. French Fries

Don't be reassured by the fact that McDonald's is changing its cooking oil. French fries are still starchy white potatoes cooked in hot fat and flavored with chemicals and sugar. Possibly the worst snack food on the planet.

2. Donuts

Fried bread. Need I say more? And if that wasn't bad enough, add a sugary cream filling and a glaze of more sugar on top. Any questions?

3. Chips (Potato or Corn)

These are really just a packaged version of French fries (see #1). However, you can do damage control on this one by switching to baked blue corn chips, available in health food stores. It's still not real food, but it beats the 7-Eleven version any day.

4. Soda

And sorry, this includes the diet kind. Absolutely nothing of any value here, and a whole lot of chemicals to boot.

5. Cupcakes and Snack Cakes

The creamy filling is fake whipped cream, and the rest of it is sugar, flour and flavoring. You've gotta be kidding.

6. Candy Bars

You might squeeze a gram or two of protein out of the nuts in some of them, but by and large they're a sugar orgy and a nutrition nightmare. Again, you can move slightly up the food chain by switching to one of the "energy" bars. Most are just candy bars disguised as health food but they often have 1/3 less calories, quite a bit more protein and a bit less fat. Don't confuse them with real food though.

7. Pork Rinds

Fried pork skin. Not a good thing!

8. Fat-Free Cookies

These are even more insidious because they pretend to be healthy. Remember, fat-free doesn't equal calorie free. Betcha can't eat just one!

9. Crackers

Trans-fats anyone? Most crackers are loaded with 'em. Read your labels carefully to find the few that aren't.

10. Pretzels

Surprise, surprise. Remember, just because something doesn't have fat doesn't make it good. This is just white flour, water and sugar masquerading as a healthy snack. Fuggedaboutit.

Runner up: Those creamy, carmelly, coconutty coffee mocha-latte-frappe drinks that are taking over the universe. I love my Starbucks too, but 20 ounces of caffeine, sugar, whipped cream and milk taken once or twice a day does not a lean waistline make!

And yes, the calories you drink count.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Life's a bitch!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 4, 2005)

Then ya die...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2005)

There's sugar in french fries?


----------



## derekisdman (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm suprised crisco sugar balls weren't on there.  They're one of my favorites.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Feb 4, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You might squeeze a gram or two of protein out of the nuts
> but by and large they're a sugar orgy


   j/k


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 5, 2005)

I can relate to coffee being on there. At school we have all our blonde, self obsessed girls who care so much about how they look. So what do they do? They dont eat and stick to the staple foods like rockstars and starbucks blends. Kinda of funny watching someone consume a huge amount of sugar all day thinking that theyre eating healthy. Meanwhile Im trying to eat between every class, everday, just to maintain.


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

I need to post this on another forum where they believe crackers are good for cutting


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> I need to post this on another forum where they believe crackers are good for cutting


 Tell them that I can attest, speaking as a cracker...I don't help much.  But they can eat me if they like.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 5, 2005)

Crackers are good for nausea and heartburn tho.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> 9.Crackers
> 
> Trans-fats anyone? Most crackers are loaded with 'em. Read your labels carefully to find the few that aren't.




By Dr. Joseph Mercola
     with Rachael Droege

Trans fatty acids, also known as trans fat, is an artery-clogging fat that is formed when vegetable oils are hardened into margarine or shortening. It is found in many other foods besides margarine and shortening, however, including fried foods like french fries and fried chicken, doughnuts, cookies, pastries and crackers. In the United States, typical french fries have about 40 percent trans fatty acids and many popular cookies and *crackers range from 30 percent to 50 percent trans fatty acids*. Doughnuts have about 35 percent to 40 percent trans fatty acids


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Crackers are good for nausea and heartburn tho.


You have a stange deffinition for 'good'


----------



## j rizz (Feb 5, 2005)

its all propaganda.. all those foods are very nutrious.
if they werent good for you.. do u think the FDA would let people consume those foods. i mean come on look at the good job they did letting us consume Ephedra and Aspartame.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 5, 2005)

How are pretzels in the top ten there's way worse stuff than pretzels.


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> By Dr. Joseph Mercola
> with Rachael Droege
> 
> Trans fatty acids, also known as trans fat, is an artery-clogging fat that is formed when vegetable oils are hardened into margarine or shortening. It is found in many other foods besides margarine and shortening, however, including fried foods like french fries and fried chicken, doughnuts, cookies, pastries and crackers. In the United States, typical french fries have about 40 percent trans fatty acids and many popular cookies and *crackers range from 30 percent to 50 percent trans fatty acids*. Doughnuts have about 35 percent to 40 percent trans fatty acids



Do you want to give them a lecture? I don't mind


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> its all propaganda.. all those foods are very nutrious.
> if they werent good for you.. do u think the FDA would let people consume those foods. i mean come on look at the good job they did letting us consume Ephedra and Aspartame.



It's called MONEY


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sara's a Smart girl


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> i mean come on look at the good job they did letting us consume Ephedra and Aspartame.


2 staples in my diet


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2005)

In this months IronMag Newsletter, I did a little write up on transfat.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 5, 2005)

With respect to Jodi.



> Jodi's Diet Corner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sara (Feb 5, 2005)

Im going to start reading the monthly newsletter


----------



## Lomac (Feb 5, 2005)

You know what they say,
            Any food without an expiration date won't support microbial life, 
                         Hence it won't support any life at all.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2005)

hey...what about plain microwave popcorn?? Is it as bad as pretzels, etc...nevermind that I could eat a whole bag....lmao....


----------



## BruiseKnee (Feb 6, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> its all propaganda.. all those foods are very nutrious.
> if they werent good for you.. do u think the FDA would let people consume those foods. i mean come on look at the good job they did letting us consume Ephedra and Aspartame.


  the FDA wants people to become fat. WHY? because fat people eat more.

 Edit: i should say, fat people tend to eat more of those "foods"


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

So they can sell more drugs


----------

